
Women say they quit Google because of racial discrimination: 'I was invisible' - edison85
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/aug/18/women-google-memo-racism-sexism-discrimination-quit
======
ordu
> “He said, ‘It must’ve been really easy for you to get your job because
> you’re an Asian woman and people assume you’re good at math,’” Zhang
> recalled in a recent interview. “It was absolutely stunning. I remember me
> just emotionally shutting down.”

Can someone explain what is stunning here? Is it some kind of sexism or
nationalizm? Or maybe she had a lot of troubles while applying to job because
of her sex and ethnicity, and that white male colleague devalued it by stating
something that strictly reverse to reality?

I myself like to belong to group presumed to be good at something. It is very
convenient most of the time. It could bring some inconveniences if I'm worse
than average in that group: its embarassing to explain that I'm not so good as
people presume. But if I'm good enough, than there are no problem at all. But
I'm white male and, by definition, cannot understand asian woman.

I eager to learn what is wrong with that, will be grateful if someone explain
it.

~~~
DanBC
> ‘It must’ve been really easy for you to get your job because you’re an Asian
> woman and people assume you’re good at math,’

He didn't say "you are good at math, and so it's easy for you to get a job".

He said "people assume you're good at math, and so it's easy for you to get a
job." \-- meaning she just got the job because she's asian, not because she
has skills.

